# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Paul Stamets: a fun guy for bees

## brothermoo

a friend shared this link with me about fungi and the link with bee immune response.



You guys may have seen it but i find it mindblowing and I am now researching how to grow fungus near my apiary!

----------

